# Looking to adopt some parlor rollers



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah, i want a pair of parlor rollers. I havent seen them roll before, but when i was checking out the net they were nice. i read the stories they wrote about parlor rollers, its very interesting. so if you guys have any parlor rollers i could adopt than let me know by replying back or email me @ [email protected]
thanks. also, i have this soft green grass in my backyard, so it'll be perfect for them to roll on.


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

i guess no need for wanting parlor no more because i guess their be to hard to be keeping.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know how difficult or not they are to care for and house, but they aren't an easy breed to find .. as you discovered. Perhaps one day a parlor roller or two will make their way to you. Did you try to contact Paul Gamino .. he's here in California and raises parlor rollers http://www.angelfire.com/super2/04footerparlorroller/

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Roller Man*

HI ROLLERKID,Paul Gamino is the roller king,he lives in BAKERSFIELD area. He has the world record roll somewhat over 600 feet. He is the rollerman to talk to, go to the web site that TERRY has posted to get more information. Keep us poster. .GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Nov 7, 2005)

*We have parlor rollers*

We have parlor rollers that I would be willing to place in the right home. I don't find them difficult to keep. You would have to pick them up, though, because I don't feel comfortable shipping them.


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

well, where do u live. i live in fresno ca. if ur not in fresno than i guess i cant pick them up. cause my parents wont let me go pick up pigeons out of fresno. its too far. and yeah are u selling them or are you giving me a chance of having them. cause if ur selling it than im low on money so wont be able to buy it.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sorry, then*

Sorry, then--I live in Indiana!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

What kind of set up do you have right now for your birds. Parlors can't be kept in the same pen as a flying breed. They cage can't be to big because the bird will roll it's self to death. What is the main reason you want these birds? You can roll these birds like you would fly a homer. You roll them 1-3 times and then they are done. You don't roll them anymore. If you have a picture of your set up that would help a lot.


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

i got a little nice cage tat could put tehm in..ill post the pic up later on.....


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

well here it is........


http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/front.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/left.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/wholething.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/right.jpg

...if this one is too big than i have another smaller one..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rollerkid said:


> well here it is........
> 
> 
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o79/HmOnG_KuTes_BaStArD/front.jpg
> ...


Who's the puppy in the pic??? Looks cute!!


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

my little pup


----------

